# How to apply Novus?



## gilmax (Jan 27, 2012)

Recently I was able to get my hands on some Novus ( #3, 2, & 1) on sale, so after seeing many of you talk about it, I decided to take the plung.

Now I've tried to use it a couple of times, with mixed results. As I don't have a large amount of shop time these days, I figured I would ask how others apply this.

Here is how I am applying it:
After wet sanding through the MM(1500-12000) @ ~500rpm, I wipe down the blanks, and let them air dry for a few minutes to make sure that there is no water on them. I then clean them with a lint free cloth. Then with the lathe off, I wipe on a small amount of Novus 3 covering the whole blank. Then with the lathe on @ ~3000rpm I wipe off the Novus 3 with a clean paper towel. I then repeat this process with the #2, and #1.

Where I am seeing issues, is when I am wiping off the #2, it tends to turn the blanks cloudy. I will then go back to #3, and then try the #2 again.

I realy love the results once I have it all done, but I am certain that I am missing something to make this a little easier. Thank you in advance for all replies.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 27, 2012)

You might be over complicating things a bit.  Here is a simple way to do this which has worked well for us for years.  

We use a Jet VS lathe.  We sand on the lowest setting all the way through the 12000 MM.  Ready now for Novus we turn the lathe up to the fastest speed on the slowest pulley set.  I think that is areound 1200rpms.  We but the bag of rags from Rockler and will cut it into strips about 1-1/2" wide and 6-8 inches long.  We fold it over so that there is 3-4 thickness of cloth and apply a small amount of #3 on the cloth.  Work it across the blank sor a couple of minutes and move to a clean spot on the cloth until the blank turns shiney.  Repeat this with #2 and #1.  I have never seen a blank cloud up with using #2.


----------



## jd99 (Jan 27, 2012)

I do basically the same thing as said above, I've never seen one of the blanks go cloudy (course I haven't done hundreds yet).

Could it be that you are burning the CA by not having enough polish on the rag? Or too much speed?


----------



## nativewooder (Jan 27, 2012)

If you are wet sanding thru MM 12000, you should have a bright shine that the Novus 3 and 2 will diminish.  Only the Plastic Polish will help at all.  After I wet sand with all the MM sheets, using a paper towel piece to pick up the residue while wet sanding, I put on a coat of Renaissance Wax and buff gently with an uncontaminated wheel.  According to a jeweler acquaintance of mine, when properly sanded to MM 12000 there are no scratches visible to the human eye.  That being said, he then suggested using a 10X Loupe to further examine your finish.  That should give you the confidence to know when you have a good finish.


----------



## gilmax (Jan 27, 2012)

Than you all for the advice.  I think my biggest issue may be the speed that I am applying the polish at.  I will slow it down and see what happens.  I will let you know the results, but it may be a couple of days before I get to test (told you my shop time was limited).


----------



## gilmax (Jan 27, 2012)

I did forget to mention this. To date I have only used this on plastic blanks (AA, PR, and TruStone). I only used the #3 if I still see visible "blemishes" after full MM. I have not tried this yet on a CA finish over wood, as I'm still working on getting my CA finish looking good.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought Novus #1 is basically a cleaner?  I use #3 then #2 and then buff and clean residue with Novus #1.  Does Novus #1 actually have abrasive?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 27, 2012)

#1 is in fact a cleaner/polish.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 27, 2012)

Moisture - Humidity, wet sanding, cleaning with water cleaners, have been the common thread for cloudy finishes for the past 7 years that I have been here.

Some people can't seem to get away from water in one form or another but that is the problem. In VERY dry areas, or with people who turn the blank and rub it while turning until it is mildly hot - these don't always see the cloudy finish because they do what is necessary to get the moisture out of the blank or finish before it causes the cloudiness.

Simply wiping and waiting 5 minutes will not take the moisture out that causes cloudiness.

This is so common that I think this is the 3rd thread in a couple of days with the same problem and all have moisture, humidity or water in common.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I think he might be talking about a residue cloudiness though right?  Not the cloudiness of water getting between the wood and CA.  I have noticed that you need to wipe with a clean section of towel to get the novus off.  I also see some residue left from buffing at times but the Novus 1 takes care of it all and does not leave the plastic or CA cloudy after cleaning it.

I guess if you wanted to avoid water you could start with 400 and go up to 1000 after CA application then go straight to Novus 3 then 2 then buff?

I am by no means an expert but I have seen both types of cloudiness in the last year.


----------



## gilmax (Jan 27, 2012)

Just a reminder, no CA has touched the blanks that this has happened on, so the cloudiness is not mousture getting to CA.  

After hearing what others have said, I am currently thinking that I have overheated the blank wile applying the #2 which is what is causing my problems (and not the Novus).  I will adjust the speed at which I apply and update everyone with the results.

Please keep suggestions and ideas coming.

Thank you.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 27, 2012)

Wait a minute, you are using Novus directly on the blank.  I am assuming you are talking about an acrylic blank and not a wood one.  If it is in fact some sort of plastic then you may be smoking the blank running it at 3000 rpms.


----------



## gilmax (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, this is only on acrylic's, not wood.  After seeing your first reply with your method, and noting the speed diffrence between you and me, I had the same thought.

Thanks again for all the input, and keep any other ideas coming.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 27, 2012)

If you can see blemishes after 12000 grit MM, you shouldn't have been into the MM.
Get the blemishes out then use the MM to polish.

Novus 2 is somewhere between 800 and 1200 grit.  (From the maker)  Beats me why people use that after 12000 MM.

I like the Polish compound the makers of MM recommend after 12000 MM.  (about .5-1 micron)


----------

